# Help me choose a Klone



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I think I'm down to the ARC Effects, or the Archer or Archer Ikon but I can't pin it down. Help me, faceless strangers. You're my only hope.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Archer sounds very close on reviews.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

A buddy (who is an OD snob) had the chance to compare an archer, a ktr and a silver klon. He said there is no noticeable difference. Really just a matter of budget and space.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Based on Charles's recommendation and a Pete Thorn demo I went with a silver Archer.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

IME the Archers sound a bit different from the original Klons. 

Out of all the Klones I've tried my favorites are the Arc Effects V2, or the Rimrock Mythical Overdrive. They both get REALLY close but I prefer the Arc because of the optional bass boost by dip switch. Makes it very versatile with different rigs.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I've only tried one Klon-style pedal, the Archer Ikon, and I love it. I now know what the fuss is all about.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

What tipped me over was actually using the model of it in my helix.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2016)

Rimrock Mythical Overdrive


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Never seen or heard a Klon in real life. Heard a Blues Driver a million times. Hmm....

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

I just got a Tumnus the other day. I used to have the regular archer but I'm really liking the Tumnus. But probably depends how you're going to use it too.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mrfiftyfour said:


> Never seen or heard a Klon in real life. Heard a Blues Driver a million times. Hmm....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


A Klon is like a Dumble. You don't have to ever see one; you just have to want one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My favourite out of the klones I've tried (and my original klon) is the JHS. That said, I didn't actually like any of them. I don't think klons are my thing which is why I needed to hear the original. Doesn't suit my playing style at all.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I liked the sound of the Soul Good. I had never heard of a Klon at the time, so I didn't know I was supposed to like it.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Tone Bakery's Creme Brûlée.






Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on the Silver Archer bud (keep me in mind when it moves on it's way please)


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got a Silver Archer I'll be posting for sale here soon. Not mint but good++ condition. I'd consider a vibrato , a good EQ, or a Snouse Black Box in trade.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got a Silver Archer I'll be posting for sale here soon. Not mint but good++ condition. I'd consider a vibrato , a good EQ, or a Snouse Black Box in trade.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got a Silver Archer I'll be posting for sale here soon. Not mint but good++ condition. I'd consider a vibrato , an old Rat, a good EQ, or a Snouse Black Box in trade.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

^ Apologies for the multiple postings. This isn't the first time it's happened to me: press reply>hangs up/doesn't send>press reply.nothing.>retype & send. No delete option, so...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I had the Silver Archer and liked it but one day it was time to move on. Sadly I missed it after a few weeks and recently picked up an Arc Effects Klone V2, love it so far, more than the Archer I think.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BKiR4Sehqvy/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That is pretty cool, enclosure looks like its bang on, hopefully it sounds like the original as well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> That is pretty cool, enclosure looks like its bang on, hopefully it sounds like the original as well.


I'm on the list


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I'm on the list


What are they asking?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoping to come in around $170 US, I assume plus shipping etc. As far as I know there are over 600 already on the waiting list so it could be awhile.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh, that must be stirring some feathers at another site. Much passion for/against Ceriatone and Klon over there. 

I'm tempted but I've already got too many drive options. I don't feel like I'm missing anything (famously said before I tried a BlueChip pick LOL).


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Had the silver Archer for a while & just snagged a gold Archer IKON thanks to @vokey design posting a Reverb alert on the forum. Too early for a proper review, but here are my initial impressions after playing them for a 1/2 hour with a CS 63 Tele (ash/RW) into a tweed Tremolux that was on the verge of breaking up.

1) Gold is quite a bit warmer.

2) Gold has waaay less gain, but still more than enough for what I need.

3) Silver has a nice rhythm crunch tone with the gain & treble below 12:00. I was using SC pups, likely adequate treble avail. for HBs.

4) Both pedals clean up quite nicely with the guitar's volume pot.

Will report back to the class once I see how well they play with humbuckers & other pedals.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't rule out a BYOC Silver Pony... Discontinued but kits are still out there...


----------

